# How to get X11, Xorg, and Gnome on after install from 8.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso?



## Gogeden (Dec 17, 2009)

I did the install and I was wondering how exactly I would install those three from just the shell? I had an error during install because I don't have a floppy drive and it told me that it was going to restart because of "Signal 11" or something like that. I tried doing what the "Installing X11" page said but it even said that the /usr/ports/ etc... etc... directory didn't even exist. SO now, I always just boot into a shell.


Please help! Noob to BSD in general here!  :\


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 17, 2009)

Gogeden said:
			
		

> I did the install and I was wondering how exactly I would install those three from just the shell? I had an error during install because I don't have a floppy drive and it told me that it was going to restart because of "Signal 11" or something like that. I tried doing what the "Installing X11" page said but it even said that the /usr/ports/ etc... etc... directory didn't even exist. SO now, I always just boot into a shell.
> 
> 
> Please help! Noob to BSD in general here!  :\



If you decided to use portsnap then:
portsnap fetch
portsnap extract
cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg
make install clean
 or use portmaster, portupgrade...


----------



## phrac (Dec 17, 2009)

You can also install pre-built binary packages:

```
pkg_add -r xorg
pkg_add -r gnome2
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2009)

Gogeden said:
			
		

> it told me that it was going to restart because of "Signal 11" or something like that.


Signal 11 means something crashed horribly. Signal 11 is SIGSEGV or Segmentation Violation.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm a newbie too.  FreeBSD rocks! Installing a GUI (eg fluxbox) is actually pretty quick:

Long version(not that long):
Short version (my notes):

```
# pkg_add -r xorg
#ee /etc/rc.conf
  (add the following lines)
 hald_enable="YES"
 dbus_enable="YES"
# Xorg -configure
# cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
# pkg_add -r fluxbox
# shutdown -r now
# startx
```
You might need a couple of extra steps, such as changing the defaults in xorg.conf or adding a module for your video chip, but that's what the "long version" talks about.


----------



## Gogeden (Dec 18, 2009)

So am I getting these packages from the internet, disc, or my hardrive? Where are is the source of these?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2009)

Gogeden said:
			
		

> So am I getting these packages from the internet, disc, or my hardrive? Where are is the source of these?



*pkg_add -r* will retrieve the package from the Internet. If you want to install the packages on the cd, simply mount the cd and navigate to the packages directory. A *pkg_add* (without the -r) will install the package from that location.


----------



## Gogeden (Dec 18, 2009)

Alright, and how would I connect to the internet from the command prompt? I am using a wireless signal. Would that pose as a problem?


----------



## achix (Dec 18, 2009)

% man man
% man pkg_add

Also, i think a nice book on FreeBSD/Unix would be the ideal investment.


----------



## Gogeden (Dec 18, 2009)

achix said:
			
		

> % man man
> % man pkg_add
> 
> Also, i think a nice book on FreeBSD/Unix would be the ideal investment.





I know right. I'm familiar with Linux but not FreeBSD.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 18, 2009)

Last time I checked, The Handbook was still free, and correct when it comes to installing ports and packages. Free knowledge!


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 18, 2009)

Gogeden said:
			
		

> Alright, and how would I connect to the internet from the command prompt? I am using a wireless signal. Would that pose as a problem?


Apart from browsing, I do most of my internet stuff from the command line. A working system is usually already connected to the internet. Wireless is a little more complicated, but it should be the same. It's like a telephone where you don't actually know if there is somebody on the other end until you ask.  Type "ping google.com" to see if you're on. Type "ifconfig" to see what interface has what address. Lots of internet functions such as FTP, telnet, and ping work right out of the box from the CLI.

PS: DutchDaemon is right, The Handbook is free (and online!).  It's not like a lot of man pages which are often either incomplete or overly detailed - it's really easy to read and follow for a beginner.


----------

